# Sundown March 26



## Madroch (Mar 21, 2011)

There, I did it.. threw it down....Sundown?


----------



## planb420 (Mar 21, 2011)

if its spinning i'm there....


----------



## planb420 (Mar 21, 2011)




----------



## gmcunni (Mar 21, 2011)

i won't be there but i hope you guys are!


----------



## severine (Mar 21, 2011)

No guarantees they'll be open but if they are, I may take a gander.

I don't even remember how many tickets I have left for the season... Hmmm...


----------



## gmcunni (Mar 21, 2011)

severine said:


> No guarantees they'll be open but if they are, I may take a gander.
> 
> I don't even remember how many tickets I have left for the season... Hmmm...



you can borrow my season pass, i'm done with it.


----------



## o3jeff (Mar 21, 2011)

gmcunni said:


> you can borrow my season pass, i'm done with it.



Your not going to be getting April turns on 4-2 at Sundown?


----------



## severine (Mar 21, 2011)

o3jeff said:


> Your not going to be getting April turns on 4-2 at Sundown?



Nah, he's going to compete in BMMC.


----------



## planb420 (Mar 21, 2011)

gmcunni said:


> you can borrow my season pass, i'm done with it.



Sounds like a good deal....


----------



## powhunter (Mar 22, 2011)

At least they are leaving the option open. Website says closed tuesday..

steveo


----------



## severine (Mar 22, 2011)

powhunter said:


> At least they are leaving the option open. Website says closed tuesday..
> 
> steveo


They are closed Mon-Thur this week--they already informed the employees of this. It's whether they'll re-open Fri-Sun that's the mystery...


----------



## gmcunni (Mar 22, 2011)

6 inches of snow was the forecast i heard for CT this week!!


----------



## 2knees (Mar 22, 2011)

gmcunni said:


> 6 inches of snow was the forecast i heard for CT this week!!



yup, just heard it on wtic.  1-6 inches statewide.  I would assume sundown would be closer to the 6 unless the famous snowhole rears its ugly head again.


----------



## Greg (Mar 22, 2011)

Wednesday pass holder special!


----------



## Chris Sullivan (Mar 22, 2011)

Friday, Saturday, Sunday.


----------



## 2knees (Mar 22, 2011)

Chris Sullivan said:


> Friday, Saturday, Sunday.




admit it, you're pissed.  :razz:


----------



## gmcunni (Mar 22, 2011)

Chris Sullivan said:


> Friday, Saturday, Sunday.



What time would closing be on Sunday? maybe i can swing by on my return from Maine????


----------



## Greg (Mar 22, 2011)

Chris Sullivan said:


> Friday, Saturday, Sunday.



That is awesome. Wish I was around. For whoever gets on it, enjoy it!

Go. For. April!


----------



## Chris Sullivan (Mar 22, 2011)

Official announcement is yet to be made. I would think 5pm on Sunday.


----------



## severine (Mar 22, 2011)

Guess I have an obligation to be there Sunday, 5PM to repeat taking the kids down as the last civilians on the mountain, like Brian did this past Sunday.


----------



## planb420 (Mar 22, 2011)

Wed poach if we get a decent amount....??? Anyone with me (or against)......   Not sure how much hike my legs have left in them this season, but I cant just let that much freshie sit there unridden (if we get it!)!!!!


----------



## gmcunni (Mar 22, 2011)

planb420 said:


> Wed poach if we get a decent amount....??? Anyone with me (or against)......   Not sure how much hike my legs have left in them this season, but I cant just let that much freshie sit there unridden (if we get it!)!!!!



careful, i think i saw a sign that said trespassers will be shot.


----------



## planb420 (Mar 22, 2011)

Greg said:


> Wednesday pass holder special!



GREAT IDEA, Just spin lift 1....no park features....minimal patrol....no lodge or ski shop employees nessessary (ok so maybe a bartender):beer:   JUST THE ESSENTIALS!!! Lets get back on that snow!!


----------



## planb420 (Mar 22, 2011)

gmcunni said:


> careful, i think i saw a sign that said trespassers will be shot.



So your saying a ninja run may be necessary huh?  .....planb420 is scheming then.....


----------



## severine (Mar 22, 2011)

planb420 said:


> GREAT IDEA, Just spin lift 1....no park features....minimal patrol....no lodge or ski shop employees nessessary (ok so maybe a bartender):beer:   JUST THE ESSENTIALS!!! Lets get back on that snow!!



Official word is Fri-Sun they will re-open, closing at 5PM on Sun. Don't push your luck. 

Honestly, you can't tell people they have the week off then call them less than 24 hrs before and tell them "Oops, sorry, come to work tomorrow." Not fair. Wed just isn't feasible.


----------



## gmcunni (Mar 22, 2011)

planb420 said:


> So your saying a ninja run may be necessary huh?  .....planb420 is scheming then.....



maybe sport some winter camo and they won't see you...


----------



## planb420 (Mar 22, 2011)

There has to be a few that would jump at the chance of a fatter paycheck that a Wed could provide ...Not being pushy just needy LOL   Don't worry about me I WILL find a way to ride, I always do!


----------



## 2knees (Mar 22, 2011)

severine said:


> Not fair. Wed just isn't feasible.



nobody said life was fair, now get to work.


----------



## planb420 (Mar 22, 2011)

How did you get a pic of me in my suit...stalking me?:smile:


----------



## powhunter (Mar 22, 2011)

planb420 said:


> So your saying a ninja run may be necessary huh?  .....planb420 is scheming then.....



Yea I asked Chris about hiking..He said is not allowed, I guess its liability reasons..we should all respect that

steveo


----------



## Greg (Mar 22, 2011)

Could always hike Mohawk tomorrow....


----------



## gmcunni (Mar 22, 2011)

powhunter said:


> Yea I asked Chris about hiking..He said is not allowed, I guess its liability reasons..we should all respect that
> 
> steveo



like how we'd never duck under a rope and ski woods, not that there are any woods there.
:flag:


----------



## planb420 (Mar 22, 2011)

powhunter said:


> Yea I asked Chris about hiking..He said is not allowed, I guess its liability reasons..we should all respect that
> 
> steveo



Yeah, it just sucks that we now live in an age where everyone is so lawsuit happy and unwilling to accept that not everything is someone's fault other than your own! Actions such as this then in turn cause places to crack down on freeriding/hiking off season out of the fear of some dumbass getting hurt and not accepting responsibility for THEIR choice and ust owning up! I can respect that Chris said its a no go and stay off, as I am not about causing problems or making waves (rather riding them). Its just gonna be REAL hard to stay away WED as its my day off and I will have to watch the snow fall all over the mountain from my deck and tell myself...NO!!!!:blink: NOT GONNA BE EASY!!!!!!:angry:

Wish there was a way that we could make an "inner circle" of locals that could ride off peak w/o any problems...ahhh only in a perfect world though


----------



## planb420 (Mar 22, 2011)

Greg said:


> Could always hike Mohawk tomorrow....



Heavily considering the Free Sun the 27th coming up...if I find out others are going it may tip the scales:-o


----------



## Madroch (Mar 22, 2011)

severine said:


> Official word is Fri-Sun they will re-open, closing at 5PM on Sun. Don't push your luck.
> 
> Honestly, you can't tell people they have the week off then call them less than 24 hrs before and tell them "Oops, sorry, come to work tomorrow." Not fair. Wed just isn't feasible.



Is the plan to re-open?  I had heard that they were definately closed for the season as of last Sunday.  Hope I heard wrong.


----------



## gmcunni (Mar 22, 2011)

Madroch said:


> Is the plan to re-open?  I had heard that they were definately closed for the season as of last Sunday.  Hope I heard wrong.



i think they're afraid to pull a killington  - announce closure and then get hit with enough snow to ski.   6 inches this week would be nice icing on the cake @ sundown.    forecast looks sunny but not too warm so maybe it will work out.


----------



## planb420 (Mar 22, 2011)

Madroch said:


> Hope I heard wrong.



me too:blink:


----------



## powhunter (Mar 22, 2011)

Chris Sullivan said:


> Friday, Saturday, Sunday.




word


----------



## o3jeff (Mar 22, 2011)

Chris posted it on their Facebook page with hours.
https://www.facebook.com/Ski.Sundown?ref=ts


----------



## gmcunni (Mar 22, 2011)

what is the condition of gunny? are the bumps and kickers still there?


----------



## bvibert (Mar 22, 2011)

Madroch said:


> Is the plan to re-open?  I had heard that they were definately closed for the season as of last Sunday.  Hope I heard wrong.



You did indeed hear wrong:



			
				skisundown.com said:
			
		

> Status: *Closed Tuesday March 22nd - Thursday March24th.  Reopening for the weekend Friday March 25th from 9am -10pm*


----------



## bvibert (Mar 22, 2011)

gmcunni said:


> what is the condition of gunny? are the bumps and kickers still there?



They were still there with excellent coverage as of closing time Sunday.  I can't imagine they went anywhere...


----------



## o3jeff (Mar 22, 2011)

gmcunni said:


> what is the condition of gunny? are the bumps and kickers still there?



They appear to be there from looking at the web cam.


----------



## gmcunni (Mar 22, 2011)

o3jeff said:


> They appear to be there from looking at the web cam.



ha ha.. you made me look and it is still not working!  :dunce:


----------



## 2knees (Mar 22, 2011)

gmcunni said:


> ha ha.. you made me look and it is still not working!  :dunce:



was there a mothers pocket book involved?


----------



## Madroch (Mar 22, 2011)

bvibert said:


> You did indeed hear wrong:



Never happier to be wrong!


----------



## severine (Mar 22, 2011)

2knees said:


> nobody said life was fair, now get to work.



That's right. Nobody said life was fair. Suck it up.


----------



## 2knees (Mar 22, 2011)

severine said:


> That's right. Nobody said life was fair. Suck it up.



lol, i dont even want to ski this week.  open or closed, its gonna be cement city.

somebody is having a bad day!


----------



## severine (Mar 22, 2011)

2knees said:


> lol, i dont even want to ski this week.  open or closed, its gonna be cement city.
> 
> somebody is having a bad day!



Nope. Just returning what was dished out.  I don't have to work the rest of the season, regardless. No skin off my back.


----------



## planb420 (Mar 22, 2011)

gmcunni said:


> what is the condition of gunny? are the bumps and kickers still there?









The longboard ride to Ski Sundown was well worth it to see just how much snow was left...PLENTY and it was pretty soft too!!









ALL PICTURES WERE TAKEN ON 3-22-11 AROUND 1:45PM


----------



## o3jeff (Mar 22, 2011)

Suppose to be down below freezing tonight, think they'll blow some snow?


----------



## planb420 (Mar 22, 2011)

o3jeff said:


> Suppose to be down below freezing tonight, think they'll blow some snow?



IMO No, there is plenty of snow left even w/o the upcoming storms!! Those will just be a nice top cover on the mountain!


----------



## jack97 (Mar 22, 2011)

powhunter said:


> Yea I asked Chris about hiking..He said is not allowed, I guess its liability reasons..we should all respect that
> 
> steveo



hmmm.... maybe we can form a private Sundown hiking club. Yearly admission fee is a case of beer. Members must obey the following rules;

1. Will not sue Sundown if they get hurt while hiking or doing the wild thing on gunny.

2. Must participate in the beat down on any members who break rule 1.


----------



## powhunter (Mar 22, 2011)

planb420 said:


> The longboard ride to Ski Sundown was well worth it to see just how much snow was left...PLENTY and it was pretty soft too!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



   Jonnypoach would be proud of you

steveo


----------



## planb420 (Mar 22, 2011)




----------



## planb420 (Mar 24, 2011)

Ok so Sundown is free from the worry of a visit from the PLANB POACHING EXPRESS as we did not get S#!T for snow last night. I went to bed with around an inch or so on the ground and woke up to a grassy lawn...WTF?  Somehow I lost snow overnight when the heaviest part was _supposed_ to hit? Oh well I can wait till Friday I guess


----------



## severine (Mar 25, 2011)

The sun won't set until 7PM tomorrow... plenty of time for daylight skiing even if it's after work. Thinking of maybe hitting it up tomorrow after the kids get home from school and on Sunday afternoon... Can't believe it'll only be in the mid- to upper 30s all weekend!


----------



## planb420 (Mar 25, 2011)

severine said:


> Can't believe it'll only be in the mid- to upper 30s all weekend!



AWESOME FOR US!!! Maybe open into the first weekend of APRIL...if that pesky rain moves on!uke:


----------



## severine (Mar 25, 2011)

Depends on how busy it is this weekend. They have the base to go til April and the temps will be in the right range. But if people don't come, there's no reason to stay open.

Regardless, had a nice couple of runs with my kids tonight and I'm looking forward to a return trip on Sunday.


----------

